# Steve_b's mid-life crisis total body rebuild!



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

In June this year I woke up to the fact that I am middle-aged, overweight, and in pretty lousy shape. This hasn't always been the case. I was a bit fat as a kid, but lost this in my early teens thorough martial arts, weight lifting and general sporty stuff. I dropped the MA in my early thirties as my knees were starting to sound as if they were full of rice crispies!

Gradually, I stopped running, swimming, cycling; the only things I've always done is lift weights, even when it was infrequent and half-hearted. The final nail in the coffin was when about six years ago, I went from a job where I was always on my feet to one where I'm sat down most of the day. With no training to speak of, I gained about eight pounds a year. That brings me to June this year.

Current stats: Height = 5'7"/170cm

Weight= Heaviest 241lb/109kg :current 222lb/101kg

Long term goal: 200lb with sub ten percent body-fat.

---------------------------------------------------

To make things easier, I'm breaking this into phases.

Phase one will be to strip body fat through diet and cardio/aerobic work, while maintaining and hopefully gaining a little muscle with the weights.

The target weight is 190lb, a loss of 32lb on top of the 19lb I've already lost, for a total loss of.........FIFTY ONE POUNDS! Ha-ha, what a fat barsteward I've been. Once I've achieved this I'll get my body-fat accurately measured and make my plans for the next phase.

---------------------------------------------------

I'll post some stuff about diet and training as I go along. I won't be recording every calorie and rep though, I don't have the patience for that, although I will post something in this journal every day to help me stay motivated.

I'm off to bed now, legs tomorrow morning, well later THIS morning.

Oh yeah, almost forgot...... :blush:

222lb in these pics - 29 August 2011. I'll be posting update pics every four weeks, so next pics on Monday 26th September. I normally weigh myself a couple of times a week so I'll post that as well.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

gd luck mate, and get a diet posted up and we'll see how we can help more


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck Steve.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Morning all. Black coffee, orange juice, leg session.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Just thinking, there's four areas I should cover in this journal.

1.Training.

2.Diet and nutrition.

3.Dietary supplements.

4.ASS.

I'll deal with the last one first as that's the easiest. I made list of the pros and cons and for me, the list of reasons not to use was a lot longer than the list of reasons to use, so no steroids.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah defiantly cover your ASS in this journal i dont wanna see it!  heh GL pal stick to it and you will do well!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

V.quick update - on work at 2.

*Leg session*

5 mins on the cross trainer to get the blood flowing.

Squats.

12rep x 20kg/12x40/10x60/8x80/7x90/14x60

Leg extension 4sets x 10reps

Seated leg curl 4sets x 10reps

Toe press on legpress machine 5sets x 10-15reps

Seated calf machine 5sets x 10-15 reps. Done.

---------------------------------------------

Currently eating low-carb chicken and veg curry with another portion to take to work. Godago, type more later!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Just had supper. Tuna fish green salad and ryvitas.

Thought I'd post up the routine I'll be using for the next twelve weeks and explain the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

It looks potentially a lot of work, but I can afford good nutrition, have time to get enough sleep and my job isn't physically demanding. Add to that, I've not been so keen to train and diet for a long time. This is the first time I've kept a journal and already I find it very motivating, I recommend it to anyone.

As you can see my main weights workouts are L/BB/CHT, 1 on, 1 off, so everything is trained every six days. However I've always felt my arms recover more quickly than my back/pecs/delts, and my calves can def. take more than my upper legs. The neck training is there because, hell why not?

These secondary arm workouts will be one exercise, for example - skull crushers or push-downs for triceps, barbell curl or one arm db curl for biceps on the flat side of the preacher bench. Rep-range 6-8 max weight in good form.

When I train bicep/tricep/calves with other body parts I'll use a variety of exercises but with a slightly higher rep range but less sets per exercise.

If any of you ask me for the science behind all this, I couldn't give you a single jot! It's simply based on my own experiences, what I've seen other people do, and the application of bits of knowledge I've picked up over the years. At least it all looks very precise, makes me feel like I doing something tapping away here at the keyboard  . If I don't get the results I want I'll change it and try something else.

Just say one final thing, I like this set up pychologically, because on something like a 3 on , 2, I'm reluctant to take an extra rest day, it seems like three days away from the gym is too long. But with this set, sliding a rest day in here and there doesn't feel like skiving!

Day 2 later today so 1.triceps, 2.cross-fit 45 min, 3.abdo. night all.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Id take a look at your carbs buddy


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

I know what you mean about the carbs mate, you can tell by looking at my waist line. In the past I've made the mistake of following the advice of a v.low fat, high carb diet, obviously not right for my body type! I've dumped most of the starchy crap from my diet like potatoes, pasta, bread etc, and the weight has started to come off, lost about 20lb, want to lose about another thirty.

Thanks for reading, helps keep you on track knowing the internet has it's eye on you!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with your goals mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd to this mate....well done on the weightloss so far:thumbup1:

3: Dietary suppliments....what u taking?


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> subd to this mate....well done on the weightloss so far:thumbup1:
> 
> 3: Dietary suppliments....what u taking?


The only supp. I'm trying at the minute is glucosamine for joints. I've busted my left shoulder a couple of times, and my knees flair up if abused too much, they took a battering from martial arts years ago. Just started using the glucosamine, so don't know if it will work at all. There's supposed to be some evidence it has cartilage sparing proerties and can reduce joint inflammation. I'm a bit dubious but I'll give it a go for a couple of month.

As far as micro nutrients go, I eat a lot of non starchy veg, hopefully getting plenty of minerals an vitamins from that and the rest of my diet.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Steve_B said:


> The only supp. I'm trying at the minute is glucosamine for joints. I've busted my left shoulder a couple of times, and my knees flair up if abused too much, they took a battering from martial arts years ago. Just started using the glucosamine, so don't know if it will work at all. There's supposed to be some evidence it has cartilage sparing proerties and can reduce joint inflammation. I'm a bit dubious but I'll give it a go for a couple of month.
> 
> As far as micro nutrients go, I eat a lot of non starchy veg, hopefully getting plenty of minerals an vitamins from that and the rest of my diet.


Also Id suggest fish oils for joints aswell upto 5g a day


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Also Id suggest fish oils for joints aswell upto 5g a day


Cheers mate, didn't know if to take both, will give it a try.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

back from the gym.

triceps - skull crushers.

10kg x 15 reps, 30 x 10, 35 x 8, 40 x 7,5, 30 x 9

abs - crunches 4 x 10-12

cardio - legs a bit knack'd from yesterday instead of cross fit, 1200m freestyle in the pool

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just cooked up t portions of low carb chicken and veg curry, but added some boiled rice today, enough to add about 125 calories per portion in carbs. Swimming makes me ravenous! Off to work.


----------



## nottinghamchap (Jul 22, 2011)

Steve_B said:


> In June this year I woke up to the fact that I am middle-aged, overweight, and in pretty lousy shape. This hasn't always been the case. I was a bit fat as a kid, but lost this in my early teens thorough martial arts, weight lifting and general sporty stuff. I dropped the MA in my early thirties as *my knees were starting to sound as if they were full of rice crispies*!
> 
> Gradually, I stopped running, swimming, cycling; the only things I've always done is lift weights, even when it was infrequent and half-hearted. The final nail in the coffin was when about six years ago, I went from a job where I was always on my feet to one where I'm sat down most of the day. With no training to speak of, I gained about eight pounds a year. That brings me to June this year.
> 
> ...


Eewww mate...the thought of all those snaps, crackles and pops in your knees made me judder :sad:

Best of luck with the body rebuild though dude! Will be following your journal, so keep it going :thumb:


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Back from work, it's a nice night so I'm off for a walk, about three or four miles then chicken, cottage cheese and green salad. Back and biceps tomorrow.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Up at 9am: Three scrambled eggs and can of red bull. Gym at 10.

Back.

Pull-downs to the chest, shoulder width overhand grip.

40kg x 12 reps.

55 x 10

70 x 8

85 x 7

Drop set 85 x 5, 70 x 3.

Bent over row, wide overhand grip, oly' bar.

20 x 8

40 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 7

70 x 5

Behind the neck pull downs.

3 sets x 10-12 reps.

Techno-gym lower back machine

4 sets x 10-12 reps.

----------------------------------------------------

Biceps.

Barbell curls.

20 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 8

40 x 6

40 x 5

EZ-bar preacher curls.

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 7

27.5 x 8

Close grip cable curls

3 sets x 10 reps.

------------------------------------------------------

Next two meals : Stirfried beef mince with spring onions, peas and rice.

Off to work. Sorry I've not had time to comment on other peoples journal or post in general, busy week. Day off Friday thank god!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Jumped on the scales this morning.I was surprised when they registered 218.4lb - down 3.5 pounds from Monday. I feel fine and don't seem to be dehydrated, so I guess I must have been a bit bloated at weekend. Not that I'm complaining.

Fasted cardio this morning, then a little calve and neck training.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

another high speed post before work.

30 mins cross-fit.

400m in the pool.

Neck flexions, shoulders off thirty degree bench, discs on forehead.

15 reps x 10

12 x 15

10 x 20

9 x 20

neck extensions with harness.

15 reps x 10kg

3 sets x 10-12 reps at 20kg

stir fried beef, pilau rice and some Chinese crap out of a packet, late for work!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Well, off work today. I was looking forward to a lie in, but woke up at the same dam time! Still, I can have a decent brekkie before hitting the gym. Four scrambled eggs and half a pot of cottage cheese, black coffee.

Chest, shoulders, tri's today.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Bit of a messy work out today, decided to do some job this morning, have some tuna and rice, grab a couple of extra hours sleep then hit the gym this afternoon.

Woke up at two feeling like a bloody zombie so hit black coffee, then off to the gym; bloody place was heaving! Think I'll stick to morning workouts in the future.

Anyway.....

Chest.

30% incline wide grip bb press.

20kg x 15 reps.

40 x 12

60 x 10

60 x 8

50 x 11

High incline db press.

20kg x 12

24 x 10

26 x 8

26 x 5

20 x 9

pec-dec flys.

4 sets x 10-12 reps

Decline bb press

4 sets x 10-12 reps.

-------------------------------

Shoulders

Machine lateral raises

4 sets x 10 reps.

Techno-gym shoulder press

4 x 10-12 reps.

bb front raise

3 sets x 10 reps

Smith machine BNP

4 sets x 9-10 reps

EZ-bar narrow grip upright rows

3 sets x 8-10 reps

--------------------------------

Gave up trying to record weights after chest, too busy dodging gangs of i-phone wielding teenagers, morning workouts only from now on!

Triceps.

Cable push-down.

4 sets x 8-12 reps

Overhead cable extensions

4 x 10 reps.

--------------------------------

For a workout that went nowhere to plan, It still felt pretty good, felt like I'd done some hard work.

I have an old injury to the left shoulder, I don't do db flys at all, and don't do much flat benching. Shoulder felt ok today though, so will probably do some flat bench on the smith machine.

-------------------------------------

Went aldi this morning to stock up on grub. Preimium quarter pound pates were on offer, so those for tea with green salad.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

have to work a day shift tomorrow, gym's always empty weekend evenings, wonder why. Food at work's [email protected] so prep'ed some tuna salad and stir-fried rice and veg. Scrambled eggs for brekkie.

Cardio/biceps/neck tomorrow.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck mate, I really wish you well with your goals and training, keep at it and keep progressin Steve and it will happen mate.

Joe


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

good luck mate. i'm doing a similar thing now. my belly slowly sneaked up on me without me realising it. one tip....buy a decent bike.a real one not a gym type one. makes cardio much more enjoyable!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

cheers lads, a mountain bike may be purchased soon. Used to like running but too heavy for that at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

your never to heavy mate just go on tmill up hill walking about 4.0mph or 3.5 you will burn a lot of cals in 45mins around the 600 mark good and not to heavy on the joints good luck and keep at it try and think positive as well mate


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

Steve_B said:


> cheers lads, a mountain bike may be purchased soon. Used to like running but too heavy for that at the moment.


i hate running but i can ride a bike all day. it's the only cardio i do.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Nice Little workout tonight.

Cardio 45 min cross-fit.

Neck flexions, 10kg x 15 reps, 3 sets - 20 x 10-12, 10 x 11

Neck extensions 10kg x 15 reps, 20 x 12, 20 x 11, 20 x 9, 10 x 10.

Biceps.

EZ-Bar curls, wide grip 30kg x 14 reps, 35 x 12, 40 x 10, 40 x 8, 30 x 9.

Close grip cable curls 3 sets x 12 reps.

Threw in some seated bb wrist/finger curls. 4 sets x 15 reps.

Job done. Supper time. 2 x 4oz beef pates grilled, mixed spinach salad with low fat cottage cheese.

-----------------------------------------------

Can't believe it's legs again already tomorrow, this training every day sure keeps me busy, enjoying it though!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Off work today. Scrambled eggs and black coffee for breakfast. Went for a swim, 1500m, then chilled in the jacuzzi.

Beef and veg stir-fry for dinner.

Legs this evening.

Leg press, not the plate-loading type, so no point recording weight as all these cable machines feel different.

4 sets x 10-15 reps.

Squats.

10 reps x 60kg

10 x 80

10 x 80

8 x 80.

Calves - Toe press on leg press machine, 6 sets x 15 reps.

Tea time. Curried mince beef and cottage cheese(really!), with onions, green salad. End of week one, weigh-in tomorrow.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Good Work Steve!

Great Detailed Journal too.

Keep it up


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

*Monday weigh in.*

Heaviest weight:241lb, target weight:190lb

29-08-11:222lb

05-09-11:218.4lb

Great, heading in the right direction.

-----------------------------------

up at 9, black coffee, triceps, abdo, cardio

Triceps - EZ-Bar skull crushers.

10kg x 20 reps

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 8

2 super-sets, EZ skull crushers, close-grip press same bar.

40 x 6, 40 x 7

40 x 4, 40 x 6

--------------

Abdo - floor crunches, 4 sets x 15 reps.

--------------------------------------

Cardio - swimming 100m.

------------------------

Dinner time. Stir fried chicken and veg - v.low carb.

Time for work.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Up at 9, black coffee and scrambled eggs, gym at 10.

Back

EZ-Bar bent over row.

30kg x 12 reps.

50 x 10

60 x 9

70 x 8

70 x 6

50 x 9

Wide grip pull downs to chest.

50kg x 10 reps

70 x 8

90 x 7

Drop set.

85 x 6, 75 x 2, 65 x 3.

Low pulley row, 3 sets x 10-12 reps.

Behind neck pull downs, 3 sets x 10-12 reps.

-------------------------------------------

Biceps.

EZ-Bar preacher curls, narrow grip.

30kg x 12 reps

35 x 10

40 x 9

37.5 x 9

35 x 8

Barbell curls, shoulder width grip.

30kg x 10 reps

35 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 8

35 x 7

-------------------------------

Stir-fried chicken and veg with rice for dinner - off to work again.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> Good Work Steve!
> 
> Great Detailed Journal too.
> 
> Keep it up


x2 keep it up mate


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Cardio, neck, calves.

Black coffee, off to the gym at ten.

Cross-fit trainer 45 minutes.

Neck curls with plate on bench. 10kg x 15 reps, 3 sets 20 x 10-12, 10 x 12.

Neck extensions with harness, 10kg x 15 reps, 15 x 15, 20 x 14, 25 x 11, 10 x 11.

Calve raises 5 sets x 12-15 reps on leg press machine.

Quick swim 600m.

-----------------

Just off to cook up a double batch of low carb beef and veg curry, then off to work.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

The weight is comming off Ste, keep it going mate and well done.

Joe


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> The weight is comming off Ste, keep it going mate and well done.
> 
> Joe


Cheers mate, you've been on quite journey yourself. After being a fat kid I was mad on loads of different sporting stuff. Did all sorts for about fifteen years and think I just sickened my self of it. Also, as you know the injuries start to build up.

That's the great thing about the weights though, you can start at any age and condition and build it up slowly, wouldn't fancy charging round a footie pitch at 44, surrounded by 20 year olds  .

Oh yeah, I also took up boozing, match fishing and pies, that didn't help.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Late for work dammit! Will update tonight. Currently eating tuna from a tin and rice from a bag!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Steve_B said:


> Late for work dammit! Will update tonight. Currently eating tuna from a tin and rice from a bag!


Gourmet


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Gourmet


Yeah, I know. I'm off work this weekend so I'll cook me up a couple of nice non-cheat cheat meals and post pics and recipes.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Right, first off. Going to increase carbs and protein a bit, about 200 calories. My weight has dropped 2lb in 2 days. Too rapid, I could feel it at the gym today.

Chest

30 dregree incline bb press.

20kg x 15

40 x 12

60 x 10

70 x 7

40 x 10

Cable fly's - upper chest 3 sets, 10,12.5,15kg x 10-12 reps.

Flat bench smith machine 3 sets x 60kg x 10-12 reps.

Cable cross-overs 3 sets x 10-12 reps.

----------------------------------------------------------

Shoulders

Machine lat-raises.

20kg x 12 reps

30 x 10

40 x 9

35 x 10

smith machine BNP

20kg x 10 reps.

30 x 10

35 x 9

Drop set 40kg x 7, 30kg x 5

Barbell front raise

10kg x 15 reps

3 sets 15 kg x 10-12 reps.

BB shrugs on smith machine

50kg x 12 reps

80 x 12

80 x 9

--------------------------

Felt really shagged out today yet got a really good pump! Not much energy, so did lower weight hi-rep for triceps.

Close-grip push downs 4 sets x 12-14 reps.

Overhead cable extensions, medium width grip, 4 sets x 12 x 14 reps.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Cardio later this morning(Friday), neck and biceps.

Going to insert a rest day, Saturday as I'm off work. No weights or cadio, but no pigging out in the kitchen! Start again Sunday with legs.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Up at nine, black coffee gym.

Did hi volume for a change on biceps.

close grip cable curls 4 sets x 12-15 reps.

EZ-Bar preacher curls 4 sets x 12-15 reps.

BB curls shoulder width grip 3 sets x 12 reps

Hammer curls 3 sets x 12 reps.

------------------------------

Neck curls.

10kg x 15 reps.

20 x 15

20 x 14

20 x 11

15 x 12

Neck extensions.

10kg x 15 reps.

15 x 12

20 x 10

22.5 x 8

10 x 14

----------------

Cardio - swimming 1200m.

-------------------------

Stir-fried beef and veg with rice for dinner, more for tea. Really looking for a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not really seen too many people doing neck weights.

Any particular reason for them mate?


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Not really seen too many people doing neck weights.
> 
> Any particular reason for them mate?


Force of habit as much as anything. In my teens and twenty's I did a lot of different sports and a strong neck is an advantage in all of them. When I'm a bit fitter I'll prob start wrestlers bridge type training.

Also, you could just train your neck and traps, then walk around in a black bomber jacket that's unzipped a bit - everyone will just assume you're 'hench' all over!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

I was going to have a rest day, but it wasn't to be. Had a couple of home made quarter pounders this morning had a two hour nap and felt pretty good. Then logged on here and someone was posting 'Arnie' videos, so I got all motivated and thought 'sod it, to the gym!'.

Squats

20kg x 15 reps.

40 x 8

60 x 8

80 x 6

90 x 7

90 x 5

60 x10

Techno-gym leg extension

40kg x 10 reps

3 sets 65kg x 8-11 reps.

Techno-gym seated leg curl.

40kg x 10 reps

40 x 8

2 sets x 25kg x 15 reps.

Seated calve press, 4 sets x 15 reps

Toe press on leg press machine, 4 sets x 15 reps.

-----------------------------------------------

cooked up a batch of beef and veg low carb curry. Half for now, half for later. TOP TIP:when making curry, don't add a full half bottle of peri-peri sauce, it's a bit hot!

------------------------------

Went swimming at 8.30, 1500m, home, ate the rest of the curry.

So, not the rest/cheat day I'd planned, but at least I'm a bit nearer my goal instead of a bit further away. Felt better for the extra sleep, must try to get an extra hour on two or three work days.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Scrambled eggs, wholemeal toast and coffee for breakfast.

am. Triceps/abs.

EZ-Bar skull crushers.

10kg x 20 reps

20 x 12

25 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

37.5 x 10

37.7 x 8

20 x 14

Narrow grip push downs 3 sets x 50kg x 10-12 reps.

-------------------------------------------------

Abdominal crunches on floor 4 sets x 15 reps

-------------------------------------------------

Cardio pm. swimming, 1500m.

Grilled chicken, baked potato, green salad for tea, will have tuna, cottage cheese and crisp breads later on.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Monday weigh in.

Heaviest weight:241lb, target weight:190lb

29-08-11:222lb

05-09-11:218.4lb

*12-09-11:215.2lb*

19-09-11

26-09-11<<<<<<<<update pics!>>>>>>>>>>

Down another 3.2 pounds. Back and biceps this morning.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Scrambled eggs and black coffee for breakfast.

Back.

Widegrip pulldown.

20kg x 15 reps

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 8

Drop sets, 100,85 x 5,2; 90,75 x 6,2

80 x 9

Bent over row EZ Bar narrow grip.

30kg x 10 reps

50 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 6

Low pully row, 3 sets x 10-12 reps.

Pull-down behind neck, 3 sets x 10-12 reps.

------------------------------------------

Biceps.

EZ bar curls.

20kg x 12 reps

30 x 12

37.5 x 10

37.5 x9

30 x 11

EZ bar preacher curls.

30kg x 10 reps

30 x 9

30 x 8

Cable barbell curls, 3 sets x 10-12 reps.

-------------------------------------

chicken curry and veg with rice for dinner, time for work.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Just read through this mate, looks like you're doing well so far!

Keep it up


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Kneller said:


> Just read through this mate, looks like you're doing well so far!
> 
> Keep it up


Cheers mate welcome to ukm and good luck with your own goals.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done Steve for losing some more weight and keeping up the training, top work pal.

Joe


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Well done Steve for losing some more weight and keeping up the training, top work pal.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Just had a look in your journal, some varied protein sources going around in there!


----------



## LukeyC (Sep 13, 2011)

Just had a read through, you're taking it very seriously and doing everything properly, keep up the good work, this is what I like to see!

Good luck (Y)


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

late for work AGAIN, update tonight!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

up at 9am, black coffee, gym.

cross trainer 45 mins.

Calves 4 sets x 15 reps seated calve raise

Toe press on leg press machine, 4 sets x 15 reps.

----------------------------------------------

Neck curls/flexions.

10kg x 15 reps.

3 sets, 20kg x 10-12 reps.

10 x 12

Ran out of time here, so missed a neck exercise, shame I was up for a swim as well!

-------------------------------------

Chicken and veg curry with rice for dinner and tea.

Tuna fish salad and baked potato later.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

up at 9am, scrambled eggs and half a cup of oat meal. Gym at ten.

Chest

30 degree incline bb press.

20kg x 15 reps

40 x 12

60 x 12

3 sets 65 x 10

40 x 11

high incline db press

20kg x 10 reps

22 x 10

24 x 8

26 x 8

cable cross-overs 3 sets x 12 reps.

flat bench smith machine 3 sets x 12 reps

----------------------------------------

Shoulders

bb front raise

15kg x 12 reps

20 x 10

20 x 7

15 x 10

smith machine front press

30kg x 12

50 x 10

60 x 8

60 x5

Lateral raise

8kg x 10 reps

10 x 10

12 x 8 x 2 sets.

10kg - rep out + half reps.

EZ Bar upright row

30kg x 10 reps

3 sets 40kg x 8-10 reps.

------------------------

Triceps.

Close grip cable pushdowns.

6 sets starting off light for 20 reps, increasing weight, decreasing reps.

I don't bother recording the weights on most pulley machines, as they all feel different. The stacks on the techno-gym machines I use now feel much heavier for a given weight than the old ones(life-fitness?).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

low carb chicken and veg curry for dinner. Same for tea but added a plain bread bun to the mix. Tuna salad again for supper.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

biceps

barbell curl

15kg x 15 reps

20 x15

25 x 15

30 x 14

35 x 11

40 x 9

40 x 8

ez-bar preacher curls

3 sets 30kg x 10-12 reps

Cable concentration curls, 2 sets per arm.

cardio, swimming 1500m

-----------------------

stir fried chicken and rice for dinner, work.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Update for Friday 16th.

A.M

Breakfast. Oat meal, black coffee.

Legs.

Squat.

20kg x 15reps.

60 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 9

Leg press

4 sets x 120kg x 12-15 reps.

Seated Calf raise 5 sets x 12-15 reps.

------------------------------------

Grilled chicken breasts and green salad for dinner.

------------------------------------------------

P.M cardio swimming 1200m

Stir fried chicken and veg, baked potato.

---------------------------------------

Up early for a weekend day shift-in about five hours


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Update sat 17th.

Scrambled eggs, black coffee for breakfast. Day shift at work, took two servings of tuna salad and rice.

P.M

Triceps.

skull crushers.

10kg x 15 reps.

30 x 10

37.5 x 10

37.5 x 10

37.5 x 8

Cable pushdowns.

4 sets x 10-12 reps.

--------------------

abdominals. 4 x 15 reps floor crunches.

-------------------------------------

supper. grilled chicken breast, salad, cottage cheese.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck with your cut mate and good on you for doing it but just my opinion not having a go or anything but is there any need in AAS from judging by your pics you need drop a bit of bodyfat?


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> good luck with your cut mate and good on you for doing it but just my opinion not having a go or anything but is there any need in AAS from judging by your pics you need drop a bit of bodyfat?


Sorry if I havn't made it clear mate. I'm not using steroids and don't intend too. I'm dieting down to 190lb from 241lb, I'm currently about 214lb. In the pics I posted on the first page(and my avi) I weigh 222lb. I'll be posting update pics every 4 weeks until I hit my goal, then I'll think about adding some lean mass, but not with ASS.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Steve_B said:


> Sorry if I havn't made it clear mate. I'm not using steroids and don't intend too. I'm dieting down to 190lb from 241lb, I'm currently about 214lb. In the pics I posted on the first page(and my avi) I weigh 222lb. I'll be posting update pics every 4 weeks until I hit my goal, then I'll think about adding some lean mass, but not with ASS.


oh ok my bad must have read it wrong good luck with your cut for sure!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just skipped thro mate, good luck, dont give up and keep your chin up.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Cheers Milky, us old farts(44) have to stick together!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

no work today.(sunday 18th)

A.M Cardio. Swimming 1200m

Turkey and veg curry low carb

-----------------------------

P.M

Back

wide grip pull-downs.

50kg x10 reps

75 x 10

100 x 7

90 x 8

EZ-Bar bent over rows close grip

30kg x 10 reps

50 x 8

70 x 8

70 x 7

Low pulley row, 4 sets x 10-14 reps.

Wide grip pull-downs behind neck 4 sets x 12 reps.

-----------------------------------------------

Preacher curls straight bar, parallel grip.

15kg x 12 reps

20 x 12

25 x 10

30 x 9

30 x 7

Close grip cable curls 4 sets x 12-15 reps.

----------------------------------------

more turkey and veg low carb curry.

Tuna salad for supper.


----------



## ripped-diesel (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Steve, 5 months before my mid-life meltdown lol

Im loving your journal and will read religiously

Keep up the great work m8

Nick


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Monday weigh in.

Heaviest weight:241lb, target weight:190lb

29-08-11:222lb

05-09-11:218.4lb

12-09-11:215.2lb

*19-09-11:213.1lb*

26-09-11<<<<<<<<update pics!>>>>>>>>>>

--------------------------------------------

off to the gym!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

cardio 30 mins cross-fit machine

neck curls

10kg x 15

20 x 15

20 x 12

15 x 14

neck extensions

10kg x 15 reps

3 sets 20 x 12

toe press on leg press, 4 sets x 15 reps.

low carb turkey and veg curry for dinner(and tea) off to work again.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

up at 9, oat meal for breakfast, gym at ten.

incline bb press

20kg x 15 reps

40 x 12

60 x 12

65 x 10

65 x 10

cable flyes - upper chest

12.5kg x 12 reps

15 x 10

17.5 x 10

hi-incline db press

22kg x 10 reps

24 x 8

26 x 8

smith machine bench press

3 sets x 50kg x 10-15 reps.

Tried free weights for flat benching, could feel it screwing my dodgy(left) shoulder around in it's socket first set. No real probs with incline or decline free weights, or flat bench on smith-machine. I've no pretensions of being a power lifter, so not much of a restriction.

--------------------------

Shoulders

machine lateral raises

20kg x 12 reps

30 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10

smith machine behind neck press

20kg x 12 reps

40 x 12

50 x 9

50 x 8

50 x 6

ez-bar upright row.

30kg x 10 reps

40 x 10

40 x 8

35 x 9

-------------------------------

triceps

went for higher reps again on tri's preferring to when training triceps alone.

Close grip push down.

5 sets x 12-15 reps.

rope pull downs, hammer grip

2 sets x 12 reps.

overhead cable extensions

2 sets x 12 reps

-----------------------------------------------

Dinner + Tea - tuna, rice and green salad

Supper - chicken breast and green salad


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

scrambled eggs for breakfast, gym at ten.

Biceps

Standing dumbell curl

10kg x 16 reps.

12 x 14

16 x 12

16 x 11

16 x 10

preacher curl straight bar

3 sets x 25kg x 10-12 reps.

2 sets cable curls, 20kg x 15 reps.

--------------------------------

floor crunches 5 sets x 15 reps.

--------------------------------

low carb beef and veg curry for dinner and tea. work at 2.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hi Steve, good luck mate and well done on your weight loss so far


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

cheers mate, good luck with your own goals!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

scrambled eggs and red bull for breakfast, off to the gym.

Leg press

60kg x 15 reps

80 x 15

100 x 12

2 sets x 120 x 12

seated leg curls

4 sets x 12 reps x 25kg

Leg extension

4 sets x 12 reps x 35kg

squats.

3 sets x 60kg x 12 reps

Toe press on leg press machine, 5 sets x 15 reps

seated calf press 4 sets x 12 reps

--------------------------------

managed to fit in a quick swim, 900m.

low carb beef and veg curry for dinner and tea, starting to look like a curry, love the stuff though!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Well, last night I had my first real 'cheat meal' for several weeks, the fever came on me and that was it! A full bag of aunt Bessie's oven chips and a packet of pan fried bacon, half a bottle of ketchup!

Got up this morning - 1 shower, 2 black coffee's, 3 poops, felt awesome!

But naughty dieters must be punished, so off to the gym with me for double-cardio.

cross trainer machine 60min

swimming 1200m

That workout would have killed me a few weeks ago, but I feel great. Also feelin' perky 'cos I'm off work for nine days!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

well done mate! spent 7 months of my year losing around 55lbs too. its awesome as you watch it dissapear, keep up the effort mate it will be gone before you know it!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> well done mate! spent 7 months of my year losing around 55lbs too. its awesome as you watch it dissapear, keep up the effort mate it will be gone before you know it!


Cheers mate, I'm taking progress pics every four weeks, will post first ones next monday. Might not be a massive visual difference from the start pics, but I've gone down at least two trouser sizes from the middle of June.

Couldn't believe how fat I'd got, it creeps up on you. Although it wasn't the only reason, I went from an active job to a sedentary job and gained about nine or ten pounds a year for five years!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

check my avatar that was mee at 100kg on the left down to 83.5 on the right, originally 107kg :-9 42'' waist, 45 belly, luckily i spread it everywhere being quite tall.

il be rooting for ya mate, my goals are to get down to 8% eventually and build about 10kg of muscle, should take me a good year or so, but enjoying everything as i go


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Update for Sat. 24 sept.

A.M

Back.

wide grip pulldowns.

40kg x 12 reps

60 x 10

80 x 10

90 x 7

70 x 11

pulldown behind neck

4 sets 60kg x 9-12 reps

Machine rows, 4 sets x 70kg x 10-12 reps

Techno-Gym lower back machine 4 sets x 12 reps.

Took it a bit easier on back today as I tweaked a muscle last week.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Biceps.

BB curl wide grip

20kg x 12 reps

35kg x 12/10/9

25kg x 14

EZ-bar preacher curls, narrow grip, 2 sets x 30kg x 10/9

EZ-bar curls wide grip, 2 sets x 30kg x 12/10

-------------------------------------------

P.M

Cardio - swimming 1200m.

------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------

Update for Sunday 25 sept.

Cardio. Cross-fit machine 50mins, swimming 900m

Calfs

toe press on leg press, 4 sets x 15 reps

seated calf raise, 4 sets x 12-15 reps

Abdominals, floor crunches, 4 sets x 15 reps.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Monday weigh in.

Heaviest weight:241lb, target weight:190lb

29-08-11:222lb

05-09-11:218.4lb

12-09-11:215.2lb

19-09-11:213.1lb

*26-09-11:210.2lb*

**I'll post a couple of progress pics later, just realised my camera battery's flat!**

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My target for this 4 week period was to lose 10lb's, I've beat that by nearly two pounds so I'm well chuffed! Nearly three pounds a week weight loss is pretty harsh dieting, but I just can't be ****d with this pound a week thing, I'd never stick it. Suppose it's different when you only have a few left to lose.

No doubt I've lost a bit of muscle, but no strength loss, in fact I'm stronger on some exercises. I've had to make rest between sets a bit longer and feel knackered after the weights. On the other hand, cardio fitness has shot up, which I'm pleased with.

Looking forward to the next four weeks now, if I can do the same again, should be starting to see a real difference.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

your well strong on your back mate, 90kg wide lat pull downs in my opinion is damn good! im still working up but at around 70 at the mo.

awesome mate!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a much better 'puller' than 'pusher'. I think most people tend to be better at one than the other. You must feel a hell of a lot healthier for losing over fifty pounds! That will be my weight loss when I get down to 190lb, although I might revise that down to 180lb. Your over six foot? I'm five foot seven, being a short a.rse makes one pound look like two, but hopefully the same goes for muscle as fat.


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

*Progress pics. Week 4.*

I was a bit p.issed off when I first took these pics, I thought 'wtf!, no difference!', but comparing them to the week 0 pics, there are changes, just not much yet. I'm sure a good couple of months dieting and another 20lb will make a big difference. Having said that, I might revise my target weight down to 180lb, will decide when I get to 200lb. I swear by the last hair on my balls, this is the last fooking time I will let myself get out of shape!


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

just noticed I've included an inch of cheeky a.rse crack, enjoy!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ahhh ar se crack! good job you can see the difference alot more on the front pics, you will find the weight comes of in strips. the best way to describe it (well in my experience) would be like cling film, wrapping around areas over and over. one week you will find massive changes to your legs, others your belly, next your arms etc.but the belly will be there until last! and dont i bloody know it.

awesome job mate keep at it!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

im 6ft 2, currently 186lbs, aiming to be around 200lbs but 8% body fat within the next year, currently 13.1% originally in feb 33% approx


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Taking a few days holiday. I'm off work this week, and the weathers turned out so nice I've decided to jump in the car and shoot off and visit some friends I haven't seen for ages. Back on friday after a nice rest, will be sticking to the diet more or less though.

when I start back I'm gonna have a change from one on-one off, to three on- two off.

day1.legs

day2.chest\delts\tri's

day3.back\biceps

day4\5. cardio.

Setting off tonight, watch it p.iss down tomorrow!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Enjoy the break Steve


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

evenin' all! Got back friday night, turned on the PC and the bloody graphics card fried itself. Trained as described above fri-legs/sat-chest-delts-tris/sun-back-bicep. Three really good workouts back to back, makes me think I've been over training a bit. Will now try 3 on /3 off instead of 3 on/ two off. One of the days off will be a real day off, ie; no cardio, just rest. Will also make an effort to cut down on number of exercises.

Haven't lost any weight while on holiday, but haven't gained any either, which makes a change, I normally come back half a stone heavier!

Back on the diet now any way, went swimming this morning, 1500m.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

how is it going? back in the swing of it now!?


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

Right, lets try this again. I got my pc running again, but it was running a bit hot so I decided to fit a better fan and heatsink. Don't know if you've ever changed a socket 775 heat sink, but the pins push and twist into place, I pushed to hard and cracked the mother board. Not worth spending anymore on an old machine so off to the computer shop. £800 ffs! guess my new camera will have to wait 'till new year(maby).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right, training. I've had a bit of a messy week, managed to train wendsday and thursday. First workout was legs and abs. Second was whole upper body. Both followed the same format. One excercise per body part, start with a very light weight for 20 reps, gradually increasing weight untill I could barely get 7 or 8 reps.

For legs: Squats and seated calf raise.

Upper body: wide grip pulldowns, incline bench smith machine, behind neck press smith machine, Barbell curl, Tricep pushdown.

These actually turned out to feel like really great workouts, may train like this every few weeks with three days off either side.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Diet has been a bit sloppy this week, but I did a semi-fast today(grilled chicken/green salad) to get me back in gear. A busy week one way or another, but back on track now.

Off this weekend so double cardio both days to kick back into dieting mode.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When are you planning on doing progress pics Steve?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

steve whats going on mate! you still hard at it?


----------

